# And we're off......The Olympics....(no spoilers)



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

Well it all kicked off last night (midnight), I didn't stay up but have just seen quite a bit of the opening ceremony on the news and it looked pretty cool with a good story line associated with it, which now seems to be the constant theme.

So, who stayed up and what did you think of the opening ceremony, will you be watching anything specific and staying up to watch any of it.

I'm not sure of all the equivalent UK times for the events but I think most are in the death of the night, so I doubt I'll catch any of it live, so it'll be repeats and catch up for me and only if I kind of know it is worth watching, it doesn't wholly float my boat!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2016)

Men's 100m final 2:25 am Monday 15th &#128547;


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 6, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Men's 100m final 2:25 am Monday 15th &#63011;
		
Click to expand...

I no what you mean, but I suppose it's prime time for most of the nation's who'll actually be in it.  :lol:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 6, 2016)

Need to watch more of the shooting, why is it never normally on BBC?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2016)

Rumours that a Kayaker capsized after hitting a submerged sofa........
Quality entertainment.&#128512;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Men's 100m final 2:25 am Monday 15th &#128547;
		
Click to expand...

Bloody foreigners don't they know about GMT


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2016)

Controlled explosion at the cycling - unattended bag blown to kingdom come..


----------



## Grogger (Aug 6, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Need to watch more of the shooting, why is it never normally on BBC?
		
Click to expand...

I think the same thing every year. Never seems to get shown and it's always the first event to give out medals.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 6, 2016)

The crowds are terrible at most of the events I've watched. Has there not been much interest in Brazil for these games??


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2016)

So Thomas and Froome both in with a shout of medals and BBC stops coverage. I didn't catch them mentioning the red button but found it on there. Seems they're not over interested either

Oops just realised they're back on - break for the news!


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			So Thomas and Froome both in with a shout of medals and BBC stops coverage. I didn't catch them mentioning the red button but found it on there. Seems they're not over interested either!
		
Click to expand...

earlier on they had it on the red button but with no commentary at all just silence, coverage been pretty poor thats for sure


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 6, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			So Thomas and Froome both in with a shout of medals and BBC stops coverage. I didn't catch them mentioning the red button but found it on there. Seems they're not over interested either

Oops just realised they're back on - break for the news!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Snap. Did exactly the same, complete indignation, then pressed the guide button.
Wife and daughter are now sat there sniggering, muttering something about grumpy owld f#%ts.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2016)

I went on BBC4 in error and then pressed the red button and there was host of events on, I thought they were all on in the death of the night, I didn't realise some were in our time zone, hadn't really looked at times, shows how much lack of interest it's had on me.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 6, 2016)

Some GB lad who doesn't own a razer just broke his world best in the pool.
God they look young. Well done though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting road rage and some big crashes. Hope everyone is OK. Not sure what that's done for Froome and the time trial on Wednesday


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting road rage and some big crashes. Hope everyone is OK. Not sure what that's done for Froome and the time trial on Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

put a few miles in his legs nothing more nothing less, hes still 1 of the 2 main fancies for the time trial, unless  something weird happens its hard to see the winner coming from outside him and DuMoulin, the real big question mark is how fit DuMoulin is and we found out nothing on that front today after he hopped off after a few km

the one you may take from todays race re the TT would be Cancellara whose form looked better than it has for a while, hard to see him beating either of the main 2 if they ride near their best


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 6, 2016)

Half watching GB ladies in the rugby 7's. Glanced at the telly and the ref was seriously tanking it up next to one of the players who was breaking away for a try.

I thought, 'geez she's fast'. Then realised 'she' has a beard...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Half watching GB ladies in the rugby 7's. Glanced at the telly and the ref was seriously tanking it up next to one of the players who was breaking away for a try.

I thought, 'geez she's fast'. Then realised 'she' has a beard...
		
Click to expand...

I thought  Heather our number 7 had a good tackle or two


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Half watching GB ladies in the rugby 7's. Glanced at the telly and the ref was seriously tanking it up next to one of the players who was breaking away for a try.

I thought, 'geez she's fast'. Then realised 'she' has a beard...
		
Click to expand...

Very quick but he couldn't get a tackle in


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2016)

Watching Rugby - you do realise the beach volley ball was on the red button.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2016)

Unfortunately it's now the blokes teams


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2016)

Did anyone see that Tweet of the French lad who broke his leg on the horse thing, wow, it was at a 45 degree angle, Ouch!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Did anyone see that Tweet of the French lad who broke his leg on the horse thing, wow, it was at a 45 degree angle, Ouch!!
		
Click to expand...

I seen the tweet and nearly puked.


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Did anyone see that Tweet of the French lad who broke his leg on the horse thing, wow, it was at a 45 degree angle, Ouch!!
		
Click to expand...

I was riding a horse when it's leg broke, everyone knows the outcome of such an injury so i did my duty and shot it.















Everyone else on the carousel went nuts :rofl:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 7, 2016)

Team GB Ladies sorting out the Canadian girls in the Rugby sevens.


----------



## Fish (Aug 8, 2016)

Gold & Silver and a WR in the swimming, well done Peaty & Carlin &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2016)

Great swim by Peaty and another world record. Can't believe there hasn't  been a men's gold since Adrian Moorhouse (according to BBC news)


----------



## RustyTom (Aug 8, 2016)

For the next 2 weeks im going to enjoy working nights watching all the sports. That swimming last night was sensational!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 8, 2016)

I see the "no spoilers" part of the title is working!


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 8, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I see the "no spoilers" part of the title is working!
		
Click to expand...

I see what you mean, but wouldn't it be rather difficult to have a thread about the Olympics, without discussing said Olympics. . 

My head hurts, its way past my bedtime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2016)

Disappointing for the gymnasts especially Louis Smith on the pommel horse. Was it nerves (understandably) one of those things or perhaps too much time in media spotlight. Hopefully the girls can do better later


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 9, 2016)

Solo Synchronised Swimming ... What's that all about?

Assuming that Sport is for all - Has anyone ever tried it be it at the local pool or your own bath, did the stretching and generally limbered up before pulling on those Speedo's?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2016)

Hickory. That's the funniest thing. Solo synchronized swimming &#128514;. Someone needs to have a word. There can't be a more Mickey Mouse sport. It just pips rhythmic gymnastics. Still laughing now.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 9, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hickory. That's the funniest thing. Solo synchronized swimming &#55357;&#56834;. Someone needs to have a word. There can't be a more Mickey Mouse sport. It just pips rhythmic gymnastics. Still laughing now.
		
Click to expand...

I swear that it was mentioned on Five Live! 

I'm driving along minding my own business when they mentioned it but my phone went so I didn't hear all the chit chat, whatever next?

Where's Val's machine gun?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hickory. That's the funniest thing. Solo synchronized swimming &#128514;. Someone needs to have a word. There can't be a more Mickey Mouse sport. It just pips rhythmic gymnastics. Still laughing now.
		
Click to expand...

It's not in the Olympics - it used to be 20 years ago and it was one of five sports that they were talking about that are no longer in - along with - baseball ,tug o war , obstacle swimming race and can't remember the last one


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2016)

I watched some of the women's 7's last night before I fell asleep in the hotel, wow those Canadian girls were pretty physical, unpicked England at times and punished silly errors.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			I watched some of the women's 7's last night before I fell asleep in the hotel, wow those Canadian girls were pretty physical, unpicked England at times and punished silly errors.
		
Click to expand...

England &#128170;&#127996;&#128074;&#127996;&#128580;&#128521;


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			I watched some of the women's 7's last night before I fell asleep in the hotel, wow those Canadian girls were pretty physical, unpicked England at times and punished silly errors.
		
Click to expand...

You of course mean team GB but like the men's 7's it's heavily weighted to the coaches favourites who are from an out of form team. But hey, one nation eh


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I watched some of the women's 7's last night before I fell asleep in the hotel, wow those Canadian girls were pretty physical, unpicked England at times and punished silly errors.
		
Click to expand...

D'oh!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 10, 2016)

Terrible conditions for the time trials of the cycling today and the women are off first hoping they all get round safely.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh er looks like the last time we went to Arran for a summer break, palms and all.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 10, 2016)

I've just spent 10 mins or so trying to find the golf results and it's only Wednesday &#128580;&#128299;

What's the format for this?


----------



## Region3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I've just spent 10 mins or so trying to find the golf results and it's only Wednesday &#128580;&#128299;

What's the format for this?
		
Click to expand...

Take a wild stab in the dark.

Go on, you'll never guess!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Take a wild stab in the dark.

Go on, you'll never guess!
		
Click to expand...

I know that it's a 2 man team, is it foursomes/stroke play? I've no idea hence the question.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I know that it's a 2 man team, is it foursomes/stroke play? I've no idea hence the question.
		
Click to expand...

Imaginitively, they have decided on a 72 hole stroke play competition. 

I don't know how the team comp works, if there is one?


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

Brilliant gold in the canoeing, great watching the shooting, although the yellow card for the Arab was worthy as he was very disrectful and selfish. 

What was our target for medals and any breakdown of them?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Imaginitively, they have decided on a 72 hole stroke play competition. 

I don't know how the team comp works, if there is one?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, the last I can remember was that there were 2 players ... My own fault for not paying attention but I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2016)

Golf about to start. Can see it's going to get annoying quick if Alan Wilkins commentates all day. Could have got some proper golf commentators in.


----------



## Slab (Aug 11, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Ok, the last I can remember was that there were 2 players ... My own fault for not paying attention but I'll find out soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

Individual mens and ladies. No team comp


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2016)

Da Silva had 347 yards second shot into the par 5. Wilkins wondered where he'd get on in two. My god, this commentary is dire.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2016)

how come the yanks have four players in the golf when everyone else only has two?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2016)

Top 15 in the World Rankings quality plus up to 2 more if a country doesn't have anyone in the top 15.
So if there were 15 US players in the top 15 then USA would have 15 and everyone else would have 2.....
We have Rosie and Danny in the top 15 so we don't get any more...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Top 15 in the World Rankings quality plus up to 2 more if a country doesn't have anyone in the top 15.
So if there were 15 US players in the top 15 then USA would have 15 and everyone else would have 2.....
We have Rosie and Danny in the top 15 so we don't get any more...
		
Click to expand...

thanks :thup:


----------



## Raesy92 (Aug 11, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Top 15 in the World Rankings quality plus up to 2 more if a country doesn't have anyone in the top 15.
So if there were 15 US players in the top 15 then USA would have 15 and everyone else would have 2.....
We have Rosie and Danny in the top 15 so we don't get any more...
		
Click to expand...

Maximum of 4


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2016)

Who are those commentators?.....they are soooooo bad that they are making me wish that Alliss was involved.:lol:


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Who are those commentators?.....they are soooooo bad that they are making me wish that Alliss was involved.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

One of them is Alan Wilkins. Dire, stick to commentating on rubbish T20 competitions Alan. Recycles the same old lines over and over again. Amount of times he referenced Da Silva residing in Kwazulu Natal and that Bubba's real name is Gerry Lester is just ridiculous. Then there was him questioning whether Da Silva would be going for the First in two when a) he's one of the shorter hitters in the field b) even Bubba couldn't get on in two and c) he had 347 yards left in. Someone shut him up. I'd take Monty over him at this point.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			One of them is Alan Wilkins. Dire, stick to commentating on rubbish T20 competitions Alan. Recycles the same old lines over and over again. Amount of times he referenced Da Silva residing in Kwazulu Natal and that Bubba's real name is Gerry Lester is just ridiculous. Then there was him questioning whether Da Silva would be going for the First in two when a) he's one of the shorter hitters in the field b) even Bubba couldn't get on in two and c) he had 347 yards left in. Someone shut him up. I'd take Monty over him at this point.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that.
I have called them Smashy and Nicey [younger forumers may have to look that one up]
Quite enjoying it now.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Da Silva had 347 yards second shot into the par 5. Wilkins wondered where he'd get on in two. My god, this commentary is dire.
		
Click to expand...

I have had to turn the commentary off. Makes golf on Sky look good.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 11, 2016)

Slab said:



			Individual mens and ladies. No team comp
		
Click to expand...

What a farce, I've just tuned in and Willet is playing against Rose! What's that all about? Why wasn't it a shotgun start, everyone out at the same time and it's as close to having the same conditions for all, not exact (hole depending) but I know what I mean &#128514;

I like the look of the course, would the European Tour consider it for hosting an event?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 11, 2016)

have to agree about the golf commentary,its dire.
i had to keep switching to other sport it was that bad ,i just kept checking in to see the scores ,must say Marcus Fraser was excellant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2016)

Fijis 7s just utterly stunning. 

Country has never won a medal until now, their first is going to be a greatly deserved gold, congrats Ben Ryan and your amazing entertaining team!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2016)

Much talk about whether they would crumble under the pressure, it's the English defence that's crumbled, more holes than Swiss cheese.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 11, 2016)

fundy said:



			Fijis 7s just utterly stunning. 

Country has never won a medal until now, their first is going to be a greatly deserved gold, congrats Ben Ryan and your amazing entertaining team!
		
Click to expand...

Always a pleasure watching true masters in action. :clap:


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Woke up and watching the  live swimming, Phelps really in the zone prior to the upcoming 200m medley  final. 

Japan having a good day/night &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

What a final, 200m medley, Phelps & Lotche and the Brazilian have pulled away, there flying these 3 but the latter 2 have gone too quickly and ran out of steam,  Phelps has pulled away with China & Japan in tow now,  Phelps wins convincingly but no world record, 

Baltimore Ravens stopped there football match to watch it live &#128563;&#129300;


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Another great race in the pool but for the women this time, 1st Black woman to win a gold in swimming and gets an Olympic record time, no Cambels in the medals or anywhere close!


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Shared gold means no bronze&#129300;

It would seem if there's a tie for 1st they drop the bronze medal, is that the same for the silver but what happens if there's s tie for bronze, they have to give 4 medals then surely so why not all the time when there are ties?


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

The USA Vs Braxil volleyball is a great match and getting really lively, there's no love lost on show here.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

Great knockout boxing display by Josh Buatsi  &#128077;


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Shared gold means no bronze&#55358;&#56596;

It would seem if there's a tie for 1st they drop the bronze medal, is that the same for the silver but what happens if there's s tie for bronze, they have to give 4 medals then surely so why not all the time when there are ties?
		
Click to expand...

Because only the top 3 places are awarded medals.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks like the game really is a bogey in athletics. Stunning new world record in the women's 10k but instead of celebrating the achievement we all shuffle round awkwardly, not believing it was legit.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looks like the game really is a bogey in athletics. Stunning new world record in the women's 10k but instead of celebrating the achievement we all shuffle round awkwardly, not believing it was legit.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not.
All season she has been incredible going undefeated and on the circuit its about winning races not times.
Obviously today she felt great and just went for it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Absolutely not.
All season she has been incredible going undefeated and on the circuit its about winning races not times.
Obviously today she felt great and just went for it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not passing comment on her performance, just the reaction to it. The game's up when you can't just trust a good result.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm not passing comment on her performance, just the reaction to it. The game's up when you can't just trust a good result.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is a shame and sad really because its a sport ive grown up with however I was watching in awe and hope nothing sinister comes out of it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2016)

Team GB in the table tennis go through to the quarter finals at the expense of France. 

Brazil & Australia in extra time in a very scrappy football game, my god the Brazalian women whinge more than the men &#128540;


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2016)

Will be watching Mo tonight 1.27am I believe might even join the insomnia thread.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 14, 2016)

Hoping Usain Bolt manages to deny the drug cheat Gatlin the gold medal. Pity I'm too old to stay up late and see it live.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2016)

SatchFan said:



			Hoping Usain Bolt manages to deny the drug cheat Gatlin the gold medal. Pity I'm too old to stay up late and see it live.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Work day tomorrow and no way I can wait up that late but I echo the sentiments and hope Bolt beats a proven drug cheat. No doubt it'll be all over the news first thing when I get up so I'll see it. Shame it won't be live as it's really THE event of the games.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 15, 2016)

Think 100m was usurped by the mens 400m, that was a sensational run by the Saffer breaking a 17yo world record and some. 
Bolt only had Gatlin to beat and did so reasonably easily in what was for him a so-so time. Without a fit Blake, Gay, Powell etc the 100m field seemed a bit diminished this time round.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2016)

If Bolt could have Gatlin's start he'd be scary good!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 15, 2016)

I think the only way to liven up the Olympic fencing is if they start using lightsabres with the electric hum to go with it.   Now that would be one hell of a sport to watch.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 15, 2016)

Back on crowds (or lack of), 10 days in you'd think they could get organised like London did, however dressage is on the Beeb (yes I'm getting my quadrennial 5 minute fix) and the empty seats outnumber the full ones by about 6 to 1, quite shocking to see, seems Brazilians don't have the spare cash or inclination to bother with going along. Just saying!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 15, 2016)

The Omnium is 35 minutes in and I haven't the first clue about what he hell is going on.

Commentators failing woefully to explain the event for 'the man in the street'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup, watching this race in full and still none the wiser. Odd race and perhaps one for cycling purists.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lord T,
Had a full video and explanation prior to the start, they start in order as per order after 5 events, 
160 laps, every 10th lap is a sprint, 5 for 1st, 3 for 2nd, 2 for 3rd and 1 for 4th.
If you lap the field you get 20 points.
Easy, any questions please feel to ask&#128515;


----------



## Slab (Aug 16, 2016)

Those trainers they make the athletes wear must be so uncomfortable

Regardless of how long they've had them on the first thing many of them want to do after an event is take them straight off! 

But it seems to be limited to the track & field events, (didn't notice it in the golf or shooting etc) whether its running jumping or throwing stuff its off with the shoes almost before anything else. Loads of them do it

The women this morning that won the 400m race falling across the line, so emotionally sapped, couldn't even stand, declined assistance etc etc... Still had enough energy to take the shoes off though while still flat on her back!

Bolt was another high profile example, but its endemic. The cynic in me wonders if its in the conditions of their sponsorship deals that while the cameras are on them they need to 'show some shoe'

Congrats to Miller on her win though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Lord T,
Had a full video and explanation prior to the start, they start in order as per order after 5 events, 
160 laps, every 10th lap is a sprint, 5 for 1st, 3 for 2nd, 2 for 3rd and 1 for 4th.
If you lap the field you get 20 points.
Easy, any questions please feel to ask&#62979;
		
Click to expand...



Got it in the end. Wont bother watching the womens version though or if I do I'll come in for the last 30 laps only. As I said yesterday, one for the purists only. The elimination event however, now that is fun. Pretty much the cycling version of 20-20.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Got it in the end. Wont bother watching the womens version though or if I do I'll come in for the last 30 laps only. As I said yesterday, one for the purists only. The elimination event however, now that is fun. Pretty much the cycling version of 20-20.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to watch the Womens, really good chance of a Gold.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2016)

I will, but for the last 30 laps. I'll watch paint dry as an alternative until that point . The first 130 laps are a bit like watching the TdF in the early and middle stages of the day or the 10,000m for the first 9,000m. Nothing really happens. Great if it floats your boat but for someone who only watches track cycling once every 4 years the points race is a tough sell.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2016)

15.50 today is the beginning of the 200m heats. Looking forward to seeing Bolt in action. Interested to see if Adam Gemili can post a good time too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2016)

Whether I have just not got into this Olympics or because of the time zone difference, obvious point, I have missed some big races and news about them. The mens and womens 400m, 800m, womens 100m. Probably others as well. Heats and finals. Not blaming anyone, perhaps the BBC for their selective highlights and news coverage, but I am just not getting the same impact as with other Olympics. I like the 200m and as we have some decent athletes we will hopefully get some good coverage of it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2016)

That Pole Vault final was amazing. The Brazilian fans are so passionate for their own. We've seen it in MMA over the last 10 years and now we're seeing it in Athletics. Magnificent.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2016)

So stupid that headgear is removed for male boxers but not female. So much safer without headgear. All it does is remove the opportunity for cuts to the forehead, other than that it's only negative. Larger target, increased false sense of security for the boxers and more chance of brain trauma. Should be removed from ALL amateur competition, not just male.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Terrible decision and scoring against Conlan the Irish boxer, won all 3 rounds IMO and was cheated out of going forward!


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			15.50 today is the beginning of the 200m heats. Looking forward to seeing Bolt in action. Interested to see if Adam Gemili can post a good time too.
		
Click to expand...

The boy did OK and has a bit more in the tank, he's not happy but he qualified for the semi's so that's the main thing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah he did alright, did what he needed to do!


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Does a fastest loser ever come good in a final, if not, what's the point?


----------



## ger147 (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Does a fastest loser ever come good in a final, if not, what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

If you're gonna go down that route, there's no point having the rest of the men's 200m event as unless he falls over or injures himself, NO-ONE will get anywhere near Bolt over 200m so you might as well give him his Gold medal now.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Bolt strolls down the 200yds in one of the fastest times in all the rounds!


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

ger147 said:



			If you're gonna go down that route, there's no point having the rest of the men's 200m event as unless he falls over or injures himself, NO-ONE will get anywhere near Bolt over 200m so you might as well give him his Gold medal now.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone else qualifies by being 1st & 2nd, I just don't get the fastest loser bit, why make up the numbers that way or at all?


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Love the cat & mouse tactics in the women's sprint, the GB girls look to really have this event sewed up.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

The men aren't too shabby either in the Keirin, but Callum Skinner relegated, I want to ride that moped at the front &#128540;


----------



## ger147 (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Everyone else qualifies by being 1st & 2nd, I just don't get the fastest loser bit, why make up the numbers that way or at all?
		
Click to expand...

Same argument for why have the 2nd's if they lost their heat. Not sure why you're OK with someone losing a heat getting thru but an athlete who potentially could have run a faster time than someone who finished 1st or 2nd in a different heat going home.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice to see the young Irish boxer take his defeat well &#128563;


----------



## richy (Aug 16, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nice to see the young Irish boxer take his defeat well &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

He shouldn't have to take it, he clearly won. Rotten to the core and totally corrupt


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2016)

richy said:



			He shouldn't have to take it, he clearly won. Rotten to the core and totally corrupt
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it mate,his interview was quality tho. 
If he was cheated then fair play to lad.!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2016)

Good luck to Laura Muir tonight, best hope of a Scottish individual Olympic athletics medal since an Englishman won The Open


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Lord T, hope you're not missing the Womens Omnium&#128515;


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Lord T, hope you're not missing the Womens Omnium&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

It's fascinating. .


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2016)

Laura Trott is a machine.......sheer brilliance


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Brilliant Laura Trott &#128077;&#128526;


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 16, 2016)

Go Trotty Go


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Now top it off Marchant &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Come on Becky James &#128692;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

The cycling is superb&#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Lord T, hope you're not missing the Womens Omnium&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully 20 laps shorter and I read a book and looked up every few minutes. Better tactics than last night from me &#128513;. The sprints and Kieran are more fun happening now.  I'll make a note for 4 years time to remember a book again for the points race when it comes up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thankfully 20 laps shorter and I read a book and looked up every few minutes. Better tactics than last night from me &#128513;. The sprints and Kieran are more fun happening now.  I'll make a note for 4 years time to remember a book again for the points race when it comes up.
		
Click to expand...

Lot better tonight, more attacking&#128515;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The cycling is superb&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Works well as a spectator sport, on the whole ha ha. Due to the timings this Olympics the athletics is having no impact on me but the cycling is going out peak time and is hitting the mark.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Works well as a spectator sport, on the whole ha ha. Due to the timings this Olympics the athletics is having no impact on me but the cycling is going out peak time and is hitting the mark.
		
Click to expand...

You need to retire mate&#128515; Golf in the morning followed by Olympics all day/evening/night.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Well done Katy Marchant &#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well done Katy Marchant &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Great performance especially to lunge at the line and win by a tight margin for a 2-0 win


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

If I heard it right, every member of the track cycling squad has achieved at least one medal.  That is phenomenal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			If I heard it right, every member of the track cycling squad has achieved at least one medal.  That is phenomenal.
		
Click to expand...

That's what they said. Amazing


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Great effort Becky James, 2 silvers with everything she's been through is a fantastic achievement.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Omg, what a way to finish the cycling! Phew, that was close &#128563;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Omg, what a way to finish the cycling! Phew, that was close &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

What a horlicks more like. :angry:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Omg, what a way to finish the cycling! Phew, that was close &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Hope he hasn't burned up too much energy and adrenalin


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Here we go again......&#128692;&#128692;&#128692;


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd have disqualified the guy on the Puch 50 for not leaving quick enough &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

This is getting silly &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2016)

It's a silly event....just have a 3 lap sprint.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

If the German goes, that's a big medal threat out. Come on judges, get this right


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Here we go again......&#63156;&#63156;&#63156;
		
Click to expand...

Quite literally.  For pity's sake sort it out.  :angry:


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

If the German gets thrown out they'll complain why nobody did the first time, wow, my head would be blowing now &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			If the German gets thrown out they'll complain why nobody did the first time, wow, my head would be blowing now &#128540;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

My bet is everyone back in again


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Take the gun of the idiot then that keeps firing it,  if they don't have the technology to rule on it, just let it go ffs.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

Brilliant, just brilliant


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sat on the couch kicking my legs to help him, what a daft sod, just so exciting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Brilliant, just brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Felt quite sorry for Laura Trott being put through that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sat on the couch kicking my legs to help him, what a daft sod, just so exciting.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you weren't aloneâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2016)

Brilliant to see Sir Chris Hoy cheering him home, although someone will probably point out that is unbecoming behaviour for a knight of the realm.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I suspect you weren't aloneâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Knackered nowðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sat on the couch kicking my legs to help him, what a daft sod, just so exciting.
		
Click to expand...

I was honking my horn &#128540;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I was honking my horn &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Just ridiculous how involved we get&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Brilliant to see Sir Chris Hoy cheering him home, although someone will probably point out that is unbecoming behaviour for a knight of the realm.
		
Click to expand...

Claire Balding was giving it plenty too


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2016)

Shame Van Niekirk didn't fancy the 200m, with his 400m WR speed he may have actually given Bolt a close race, possibly even beat him over 200m. Bolts last Olympics too...............might change his mind of course but nothing left to prove.


----------



## Slab (Aug 17, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Shame Van Niekirk didn't fancy the 200m, with his 400m WR speed he may have actually given Bolt a close race, possibly even beat him over 200m. Bolts last Olympics too...............might change his mind of course but nothing left to prove.
		
Click to expand...

I read Bolt's invited him to a dual in a 300m race


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Claire Balding was giving it plenty too
		
Click to expand...

Indeed she was Homer, and good for her, but it wasn't her Olympic record that stood to be matched (and I'm sure in due course beaten) by Jason Kenney so it was great to see Sir Chris so happy for him.  I also loved his tongue-in-cheek comment that as the medal table was alphabetical he'd still be ahead of Jason Kenney.  

Anyone else see the bit that if Jason Kenney & Laura Trott were a country they'd be 13th in the medal table in their own right?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Claire Balding was giving it plenty too
		
Click to expand...

That is probably the most frightening thought ever posted on this forum


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 18, 2016)

Usain Bolt threatening to break the 200m world record. Would love to see it but I'm not prepared to lose my beauty sleep for something that only lasts 19 seconds.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed she was Homer, and good for her, but it wasn't her Olympic record that stood to be matched (and I'm sure in due course beaten) by Jason Kenney so it was great to see Sir Chris so happy for him.  I also loved his tongue-in-cheek comment that as the medal table was alphabetical he'd still be ahead of Jason Kenney.  

Anyone else see the bit that if Jason Kenney & Laura Trott were a country they'd be 13th in the medal table in their own right?
		
Click to expand...

Think that was a bit misleading as they were using their all time records. As opposed to just Rio. Still a mighty impressive couple though!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Think that was a bit misleading as they were using their all time records. As opposed to just Rio. Still a mighty impressive couple though!
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?  Looking at the medal table the order seems to be assessed on golds, with silver & bronze as tie breakers if the golds were level, and Spain are currently 13th with 5 golds, total of 8 medals, above New Zealand with 4 golds and a total of 14 medals, so 5 golds would currently put TrottKenney in 14th.  If it was their all time record of 10 golds they'd be 7th.


----------

